# Looking to work for Insurance Company



## 0913@70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can somebody tell me how I can find job with Insurance Company, commercial or Medicare?
I have been CPC since 2004 and have experience in billing and coding since 2000. 
I have appealed for all Insurance Companies that I was able to find application for on line, and no luck yet. If somebody have information that would help me  find job with Insurance Company I would appreciate. 


thank you


----------



## spartan96 (May 4, 2013)

*Job Opportunites*



0913@70 said:


> Can somebody tell me how I can find job with Insurance Company, commercial or Medicare?
> I have been CPC since 2004 and have experience in billing and coding since 2000.
> I have appealed for all Insurance Companies that I was able to find application for on line, and no luck yet. If somebody have information that would help me  find job with Insurance Company I would appreciate.
> 
> ...



I saw couple of coding positions at Progressive Insurance Company.

Good Luck!


----------



## 0913@70 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you, I will look that up


----------

